# Just want some good advice on wade fishing in general



## j2681176 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been wade fishing for a long time but usually once a year and with my father. I'm 19 years old and have just started going with friends. I've been trying to research but I just can't find anything on the web that's that useful. I've fished the Texas city dike, the surf side of Freeport and random other places. My questions are: if I'm fishing with just an artificial with a little weight head what's good technique for actually fishing. Like after I cast out what do I do? Reel in fast, slow, pop the line a lot? What would you recommend in the artificial department and any other general tips would be great. Thanks for y'all's time.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

cast
twitch twitch pause reel in slack

twitch twitch pause reel in slack

keep repeating this, if you dont feel a bite

try twitching 3 times on the next cast, basically vary your retrieve until you get a bite.
Then stick with that pattern.
In the summer generally they want a faster moving bait. In the winter they perfer a slow moving bait.
Also I generally try a topwater first, just cause..

I forgot...lookout for Birds


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Look for structure, guts, deep pockets and moving water. Look for slicks and birds.


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

If fishing for flounder, slowly drag along bottom with the rod then reel in slack, repeat. When you get a bump wait... wait... then set hook.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

all the above. Picture that baitfish Or shrimp your lure is suppose to be imitating, and how it would act in real life, and try to make lure act as natural as uu can. I use a rule on color of lure Lighter da water= the brighter lure, Darker da water= the darker the lure, hope this helps? Catch a big one!


----------



## j2681176 (Sep 23, 2013)

I really appreciate the input. Structures as in objects in the water that fish like to be by, such as old piers, rocks on the bottom, stuff like that? Guts and deep pockets, Is that just exactly what they sound like? Sorry kind of new to it all. Really, lighter the water lighter the lure? It seems like you'd want to do the opposite? Also the top hole on my rod just snapped this past Friday. What would you recommend for a rod? How long, what brand, etc? I have a curado bait caster that has to be 5-10 years old but still works great. Thanks again.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

i like allstars, ugly sticks, falcons. Must have cork handles. where are uu located? I might go out sometime this week, if your not busy maybe we can go fish for bit one day? Gulps work really well,with the different colors and shapes? Chickenboy, Kelly Wiggler and TTF soft plastics are just a few I make a living throwing. All around best color of alltime is strawberry/white tail. 1/4oz jighead at most for me but try using the 1/8oz head 1st. stay with it, this will work for you. Good Luck.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Academy has the castaway go2 rods on sale. Picked a 6'6" ml for 59.99


----------



## j2681176 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks gonna go check those out now.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

j2681176 said:


> Thanks gonna go check those out now.


what you need is a mentor. Try to find someone that will take you along cause you will take care of all the mundane things like cleaning the fish, bringing the ice, cleaning the boat, washing down everything, etc etc. A boat owner spends a lot of time in maintenance and cleaning up, most of the time while the people that went with him have long departed leaving him with the mess to clean up. Try to find the mentor that will fish where the fish are, deeper during the summer and shorelines in the fall and winter. Your mentor should be someone that actually catches fish most of the time not just talks about catching fish. At your age you probably can't afford much in the way of financial support but you can spend effort to make things easier on the mentor. If you handle yourself properly, you can end up as the sidekick that has an open invitation to go whenever the mentor goes.

Good luck.


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

This all is some really good advice, you need to take heed, some really good stuff and great people on this forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

My mentor started me out with a red and white plastic with a very flexible tail. The red n white are popular b/c they work in just about any water clarity. Fishtails is spot on - clearer the water the brighter the lure. Remember, fish are looking up towards the sky when they strike.

On weights/jig heads I always take a couple of different sizes. Sometimes the current makes a heavier one a necessity or you will want to move the lure faster. During the winter months you'll want a slower retrieve and be able to fish a little deeper. A lighter weight allows you to fish faster or to let the lure drop slower when the fish aren't biting as well.

The twitch twitch pause retrieve looks like a wounded bait fish (or possibly one feeding if you let it hit bottom).

The biggest mistake I see are guys fishing way too fast. Just take your time. Work the lure slow and then speed it up if you're not getting any hits. And watch others around you. Pay attention to the ones who are actually getting hits. Look at their retrieve speed by how fast they are cranking their reels. And if you can, see what color lure they are using. (tip - if you happen to see a guide boat see what color lures they have strung up).


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*advice*

I fished 3 guys Friday, one who only wades and throws plastic, he said the day before going fishing he makes the car washed to see what color people are throwing out, more red/white tails, that what working today. Never thought of it that way. I always tell my waders to cast 15 time minimum per step. You are in the water with fish so work the water, live bait will swim side ways and put of scents and sounds plastic or spoons don't, be patience and after 5 cast no bumps, change your retrieve. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Go to amazon.com and search "Saltwater Strategies" 

Those books are full of great information, advice, and places to walk in and wadefish. There is a ton of information out there that you can google, even youtube that will get you started, and will get you on some fish. Those few books will tell you everything from equipment selection, to techniques, to spots. Do a little homework and you will be on your way.


----------

